

All your copyright are belong to us: SCAD assumes ownership of students' work - larimer
http://www.scad.edu/programs/intellectual-property.cfm

======
claudius
If I understand sequences like

> Copyright ownership of all work by the university faculty, staff, employees
> and students shall vest in the creator, except under the following
> circumstances: […]

> 4\. Students:

> 1\. The university shall have copyright ownership of works created by
> students: (1) within the scope of their employment relationship with the
> university; (2) during the course of the student assisting an employee of
> the university performing services within the scope of the employee's
> relationship with the university. […]

> 4\. Students who create copyrightable work with the use of university
> resources and in furtherance of class projects while enrolled at the
> university grant to the university a royalty-free, non-exclusive, worldwide,
> transferrable and perpetual license to use the work (whether in its entirety
> or samples thereof), together with photographs and/or videos of students,
> for the promotion of and/or to advance the interest of the university,
> including the right to reproduce and distribute copies of the work,
> photographs and/or videos.

correctly, this sounds far less bad then ‘all your copyright are belong to
us’, although still slightly annoying.

------
jgeorge
So in short, if (1.1) SCAD pays you for your work, or (1.2) you assist a paid
employee, SCAD claims copyright. That's not all that unfair to me.

Item 4 in the list seems like a reasonably standard "license to use" your work
but they're not claiming ownership of copyright and/or restricting your rights
to the work.

Doesn't actually sound all that unreasonable to me. Facebook claims more
rights to the selfies you upload than SCAD seems to be asking for regarding
creative work done with their resources.

